# Found around Lake Lanier



## Impact97 (Jul 27, 2017)

Any ideas on history?  I mostly find quartz heads.  This one is different in shape and material.

Thanks,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 27, 2017)

Looks like an unfinished early Archaic point made from some variety of Ridge and Valley chert.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 27, 2017)

Thats a beauty.


----------



## Impact97 (Jul 27, 2017)

*Chert*

Thanks, I thought it was some kind of chert, but I ain't an expert.  

I love this forum.


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Jul 29, 2017)

When you say "around Lake Lanier", you meant on a friend's private property about 2 miles away from the lake and the friend gave you permission. Right?


----------



## Impact97 (Jul 31, 2017)

*WHere*

Of course.  Not in the lake, in a friends back yard.


----------

